# Milan: si vuole cambiare tecnico. Conte il sogno di Leo.



## admin (25 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, all'interno del Milan cresce il partito di chi vuole cambiare Gattuso al termine della stagione. Il tecnico attuale non convince per risultati, scelte tecniche e gestione. Le suggestioni sono Emery e Pochettino. Le piste più praticabili portano a Sarri, Gasperini e Garcia. Conte è il sogno di Leonardo.

Anche TMW fa gli stessi nomi.

*Anche Calciomercato.com conferma: per Gattuso forse è davvero finita. Neanche la CL potrebbe bastare. Per la successione, Pochettino è un nome che piace a Gazidis, ma è difficile. Sarri è un profilo gradito a Maldini, mentre il sogno di Leo è Antonio Conte.*


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, all'interno del Milan cresce il partito di chi vuole cambiare Gattuso al termine della stagione. Il tecnico attuale non convince per risultati, scelte tecniche e gestione. Le suggestioni sono Emery e Pochettino. Le piste più praticabili portano a Sarri, Gasperini e Garcia. Conte è il sogno di Leonardo.



Il fatto che ci sia qualcuno (Maldini?) che pensa ancora a tenere Gattuso è una roba gravissima. Significa non conoscere nemmeno l'abc.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fatto che ci sia qualcuno (Maldini?) che pensa ancora a tenere Gattuso è una roba gravissima. Significa non conoscere nemmeno l'abc.



Non posso credere che Maldini voglia tenerlo. Anche me lo giurasse davanti ai miei occhi non ci crederò mai, non vorrò mai crederci perché ho troppa venerazione per il Capitano.


----------



## tonilovin93 (25 Aprile 2019)

Dai ragazzi è finita l avventura di Gattuso al Milan.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi è finita l avventura di Gattuso al Milan.



E' finita con 1 anno di ritardo.


----------



## Milo (25 Aprile 2019)

Ah, io speravo di cambiarlo in questi giorni, invece ci sono ancora dubbi per giugno...


----------



## tonilovin93 (25 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E' finita con 1 anno di ritardo.



Dovremmo ringraziare il maiale che viene da Rende


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, all'interno del Milan cresce il partito di chi vuole cambiare Gattuso al termine della stagione. Il tecnico attuale non convince per risultati, scelte tecniche e gestione. Le suggestioni sono Emery e Pochettino. Le piste più praticabili portano a Sarri, Gasperini e Garcia. Conte è il sogno di Leonardo.



.


----------



## bmb (25 Aprile 2019)

Purtroppo, come tutti sapevamo, abbiamo buttato nel cesso un'altra stagione per una questione di cuore. Dobbiamo rinunciare ad un altro anno senza Champions e accontentarci un'altra estate di scarti di lusso e prestiti con diritti di riscatto per giocatori che non potremo permetterci. Che delusione.


----------



## davidelynch (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, all'interno del Milan cresce il partito di chi vuole cambiare Gattuso al termine della stagione. Il tecnico attuale non convince per risultati, scelte tecniche e gestione. Le suggestioni sono Emery e Pochettino. Le piste più praticabili portano a Sarri, Gasperini e Garcia. Conte è il sogno di Leonardo.



Aldilà delle preferenze, con chiunque di questi, faremmo un upgrade mostruoso.


----------



## kekkopot (25 Aprile 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Purtroppo, come tutti sapevamo, abbiamo buttato nel cesso un'altra stagione per una questione di cuore. Dobbiamo rinunciare ad un altro anno senza Champions e accontentarci un'altra estate di scarti di lusso e prestiti con diritti di riscatto per giocatori che non potremo permetterci. Che delusione.


E sperare che una serie di fortunati concatenati eventi si riallinei come in questa stagione per andare in CL. Altrimenti con i cessi che abbiamo in squadra c'è il rischio che anche il prossimo anno ne rimarremo fuori. 

Comunque speravo proprio che si tagliasse dopo questa sconfitta per cercare di raddrizzare un finale di stagione che, classifica alla mano, potrebbe ancora regalarci una soddisfazione. E invece si tiene Gattuso e si opta per lo "stile" Milan e così rinunciare a qualsiasi speranza di arrivare quarti. Beh, direi che in questo finale di stagione mi dedicherò ad altro con le belle giornate in arrivo perchè sò già quale sarà l'andazzo...


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, all'interno del Milan cresce il partito di chi vuole cambiare Gattuso al termine della stagione. Il tecnico attuale non convince per risultati, scelte tecniche e gestione. Le suggestioni sono Emery e Pochettino. Le piste più praticabili portano a Sarri, Gasperini e Garcia. Conte è il sogno di Leonardo.



Antonio Conte. L'unico che può farci svoltare e tornare a farci avere una dignità è lui. Non esiste nessun altro al mondo in grado di farlo, nè Sarri che comunque apprezzo ma che probabilmente resterà a Londra visto il mercato fermo e il rischio di prendere un altro allenatore che magari non gradisce la rosa nè tutti gli altri pseudo nomi letti finora. Dategli tutti i soldi che vuole, comprategli i cessi che chiede, rinnovate per 5 anni a Laxalt, ma vi prego, non fatevi sfuggire l'opportunità di ingaggiarlo. E' probabile che abbia un accordo con qualche altra squadra ma voglio illudermi e pensare che dietro i tentennamenti di questi giorni ci sia qualcosa. Ora o mai più.


----------



## bmb (25 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> E sperare che una serie di fortunati concatenati eventi si riallinei come in questa stagione per andare in CL. Altrimenti con i cessi che abbiamo in squadra c'è il rischio che anche il prossimo anno ne rimarremo fuori.
> 
> Comunque speravo proprio che si tagliasse dopo questa sconfitta per cercare di raddrizzare un finale di stagione che, classifica alla mano, potrebbe ancora regalarci una soddisfazione. E invece si tiene Gattuso e si opta per lo "stile" Milan e così rinunciare a qualsiasi speranza di arrivare quarti. Beh, direi che in questo finale di stagione mi dedicherò ad altro con le belle giornate in arrivo perchè sò già quale sarà l'andazzo...



Già parlavo al futuro. Impossibile arrivare quarti. Non ricordo parate dei portieri avversari nelle ultime 5 partite.


----------



## kekkopot (25 Aprile 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Già parlavo al futuro. Impossibile arrivare quarti. Non ricordo parate dei portieri avversari nelle ultime 5 partite.


Si difatti quotavo il tuo discorso... Però proprio per evitare quello che hai scritto nel precedente post io mi giocherei la carta del tutto per tutto. Anche un Leonardo in 5 giornate non farebbe il miracolo, anche perchè le sue esperienze di Allenatore non sono state un granchè positive. Ma tu non tenteresti, l'ultima disperata mossa prima di rassegnarci a perdere il 4° posto e passare l'estate come da te descritta?

Io personalmente ci proverei giusto per dare una scossa alla squadra che è si totalmente sciolta dopo il Derby (ma anche nelle giornate prima, nonostante le vittorie). Poi probabilmente non si arriverà ugualmente in Champions. Ma almeno ci abbiamo provato piuttosto che rassegnarci alla disfatta finale (che avverà SICURAMENTE) di Gattuso.


----------



## andreima (25 Aprile 2019)

Per il buon nome della bandiera che è stato lo mandino via ora..


----------



## Love (25 Aprile 2019)

davvero c'è ancora l'idea di tenerlo anche a fine stagione??? e io che pensavo l'avessero esonerato dopo ieri sera...


----------



## wildfrank (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fatto che ci sia qualcuno (Maldini?) che pensa ancora a tenere Gattuso è una roba gravissima. Significa non conoscere nemmeno l'abc.



Mario, non vorrei fosse sentimentalismo dati i trascorsi di entrambi, ma temo sia probabile; in questo caso sarebbe un guaio, peraltro prevedibile nel caso Gattuso non avesse funzionato.


----------



## James45 (25 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non posso credere che Maldini voglia tenerlo. Anche me lo giurasse davanti ai miei occhi non ci crederò mai, non vorrò mai crederci perché ho troppa venerazione per il Capitano.



La venerazione è una brutta cosa, perchè porta a non vedere la realtà.


----------



## Devil man (25 Aprile 2019)

Ora SI DEVE cambiare non domani


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, all'interno del Milan cresce il partito di chi vuole cambiare Gattuso al termine della stagione. Il tecnico attuale non convince per risultati, scelte tecniche e gestione. Le suggestioni sono Emery e Pochettino. Le piste più praticabili portano a Sarri, Gasperini e Garcia. Conte è il sogno di Leonardo.





tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi è finita l avventura di Gattuso al Milan.



Troppo tardi... Adesso senza Champions col cavolo che vengono quei tecnici elencati sopra. Massimo massimo Gasperini. Ci toccherà il montella di turno


----------



## Stex (25 Aprile 2019)

3 anni fa non si fecero problemi a mandare via mohajolvic X il brocco...


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fatto che ci sia qualcuno (Maldini?) che pensa ancora a tenere Gattuso è una roba gravissima. Significa non conoscere nemmeno l'abc.


Senza estremizzare i concetti, o colpevolizzare necessariamente qualcuno, se poi le decisioni dirigenziali sono collegiali, condivise, qualche considerazione è tuttavia opportuno farla. C'è da chiedersi, ad esempio, se e come sia stato condiviso il lavoro di Gattuso da parte di Leonardo e Maldini. Ove non lo fosse stato fino in fondo, egli doveva essere esautorato molto prima, e sostituito con un traghettatore fino a quando fosse stato possibile ed utile. Nel 1987, Berlusconi, non convinto da Liedholm, lo sostituì con Capello, allora allenatore della Primavera, a cinque giornate dalla fine del campionato. Andò bene, dopo lo spareggio di Torino contro la Sampdoria, il Milan raggiunse il suo obiettivo stagionale, la qualificazione alla Coppa Uefa. Certo, bisogna saper scegliere, ma è anche importante volerlo fare, ed anche quando farlo. Qui è stato sbagliato tanto, troppo, dalla società, che ha varie componenti, punti di vista, esigenze. I risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti, è inaccettabile non il perdere, ma farlo nel modo quasi umiliante di ieri sera. Tutti abbiamo avuto la percezione che non vi era una sola possibilità di vincere la partita. Nello sport ciò è virtualmente inconcepibile, eppure ieri si è realizzato. E la colpa è collettiva, e ad essa nessuno può sottrarsi.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Aprile 2019)

Conte o gasperini!!
Ma gattuso va esonerato oggi!!!


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Aprile 2019)

La verità mai come stavolta è nel mezzo.
Gattuso paga anche stasera errori d’inesperienza gravissimi ma la società è complice nell’averlo assecondato. Soprattutto se si pensa a quanto si possano stimare Gattuso è Leonardo, che ok non saranno bambini ma i fatti precedenti parlavano da soli.
Poi si parla di inesperienza e mediocrità di Gattuso ma non lo si fa mai nei confronti di Leonardo e Maldini che finora nemmeno nelle situazioni meno complicate hanno dimostrato chissà quali abilità. Non basta essere stati ex giocatori per fare un curriculum, proprio ora che siamo in un momento delicato come la possibile ricostruzione.


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> La verità mai come stavolta è nel mezzo.
> Gattuso paga anche stasera errori d’inesperienza gravissimi ma la società è complice nell’averlo assecondato. Soprattutto se si pensa a quanto si possano stimare Gattuso è Leonardo, che ok non saranno bambini ma i fatti precedenti parlavano da soli.
> Poi si parla di inesperienza e mediocrità di Gattuso ma non lo si fa mai nei confronti di Leonardo e Maldini che finora nemmeno nelle situazioni meno complicate hanno dimostrato chissà quali abilità. Non basta essere stati ex giocatori per fare un curriculum, proprio ora che siamo in un momento delicato come la possibile ricostruzione.


Sta mancando un decisore, l'uomo che fa una sintesi dei vari punti di vista, e mette la firma in calce agli atti, anche i più fatali. Il Berlusconi di allora era, sotto tale punto di vista, formidabile. Riuscì ad offuscare il mito di Nils Liedholm, una leggenda rossonera incomparabilmente superiore a quella di Gattuso, e lo fece perché riteneva ciò conforme all'interesse della squadra. Era il presidente e proprietario, certo. Quello che ora manca al Milan, specie in questi dolorosi frangenti.


----------



## Pitermilanista (25 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Sta mancando un decisore, l'uomo che fa una sintesi dei vari punti di vista, e mette la firma in calce agli atti, anche i più fatali. Il Berlusconi di allora era, sotto tale punto di vista, formidabile. Riuscì ad offuscare il mito di Nils Liedholm, una leggenda rossonera incomparabilmente superiore a quella di Gattuso, e lo fece perché riteneva ciò conforme all'interesse della squadra. Era il presidente e proprietario, certo. Quello che ora manca al Milan, specie in questi dolorosi frangenti.



Non andó proprio così. La situazione era molto simile a quella di oggi, con Berlusconi per nulla ammaliato dal gioco alla camomilla del Barone, ma che non ebbe il coraggio di farlo fuori da subito per questioni di quieto vivere e di "immagine". Esattamente ciò che accadde con Leo e il venditore di prodotti ittici la scorsa estate. L'esonero arrivò quando non si poteva più evitare, ovvero dopo il tracollo con la Samp in casa e i sassi tirati dalla tribuna contro la panchina. A 5 dalla fine, guarda caso, quindi ci sarebbe teoricamente tempo anche ora. Peccato non ci sia un Capello in giro. 

La grande differenza è che Belluccone sapeva perfettamente ciò che voleva e quale direzione dare al club, tanto da aver già bloccato Sacchi. Questi qui vagano nel buio invece, il loro sogno sarebbe stato andare in Champions con questo inetto, pur giocando un calcio orripilante, per non doversi prendere l'onere di scegliere e trovare un allenatore vero al suo posto.


----------



## Zenos (25 Aprile 2019)

Non possono passare indenni Leo ,Paolo,gazidis, Scaroni. Chi si è opposto all'esonero a dicembre è incompetente quanto il Mister e va allontanato insieme a Gattuso.


----------



## Wetter (25 Aprile 2019)

"non gli era stata chiesta la Champions ad inizio anno ma ora che ci siamo... " queste sono state le parole di Maldini in un'intervista ad Aprile su Gattuso...mi pare chiaro che alla luce di queste dichiarazioni lo terranno senza alcun problema fino a fine stagione.Poi sarà li che vederemo i reali progetti e le ambizioni di questa società,continuare anche la prossima stagione con Gattuso sarebbe un chiaro segnale di mediocrità...


----------



## Garrincha (25 Aprile 2019)

In seno alla società penso ci sia solo Beretta che possa sedersi in panchina, ergo anche per questo Gattuso chiuderà la stagione, finirà ottavo e la società avrà la scusa per esonerarlo nonostante la stampa amica che getterà la croce sulla rosa, sui rapporti con Leonardo che ha boicottato l'astro nascente


----------



## Pivellino (25 Aprile 2019)

Non ci sono i tempi per un cambio ma io lo proverei, l'ideale sarebbe trovare un santone che accetta di fare 5 partite tout court, costi quel che costi. Serve uno che quando i giocatori lo vedono se la fanno sotto, il meglio sarebbe Capello (già proprio lui).
Un compenso legato alla qualificazione Champions e poi dalla prossima stagione nuovo tecnico e rifondazione.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Aprile 2019)

Conte andrebbe preso ieri sera e messo sulla panchina domenica sera.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Aprile 2019)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Troppo tardi... Adesso senza Champions col cavolo che vengono quei tecnici elencati sopra. Massimo massimo Gasperini. Ci toccherà il montella di turno



Conte è sempre andato in squadre che erano fuori: Juve (vabbe, era l'inizio), Nazionale disastrata, Chelsea


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, all'interno del Milan cresce il partito di chi vuole cambiare Gattuso al termine della stagione. Il tecnico attuale non convince per risultati, scelte tecniche e gestione. Le suggestioni sono Emery e Pochettino. Le piste più praticabili portano a Sarri, Gasperini e Garcia. Conte è il sogno di Leonardo.



In un'intervista a Pochettino di pochi giorni fa gli hanno chiesto se parla italiano. Ha risposto dicendo che lo capisce e che crede che parlando spagnolo, impiegherebbe poco tempo ad impararlo...


----------



## 7vinte (25 Aprile 2019)

*Anche Calciomercato.com conferma: per Gattuso forse è davvero finita. Neanche la CL potrebbe bastare. Per la successione, Pochettino è un nome che piace a Gazidis, ma è difficile. Sarri è un profilo gradito a Maldini, mentre il sogno di Leo è Antonio Conte.*


----------



## ispanicojon7 (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, all'interno del Milan* cresce il partito di chi vuole cambiare Gattuso* al termine della stagione. Il tecnico attuale non convince per risultati, scelte tecniche e gestione. Le suggestioni sono Emery e Pochettino. Le piste più praticabili portano a Sarri, Gasperini e Garcia. Conte è il sogno di Leonardo.



Perche' esiste gente nel milan che vuole tenere ancora gattuso ? In tal caso sono dei sabotatori o inetti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Anche Calciomercato.com conferma: per Gattuso forse è davvero finita. Neanche la CL potrebbe bastare. Per la successione, Pochettino è un nome che piace a Gazidis, ma è difficile. Sarri è un profilo gradito a Maldini, mentre il sogno di Leo è Antonio Conte.*



Ribadisco, se aspettiamo la fine del campionato arriviamo sotto la Sampdoria, se non lo hanno esonerato ieri sera allora vuol dire che a loro sta bene così.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ribadisco, se aspettiamo la fine del campionato arriviamo sotto la Sampdoria, se non lo hanno esonerato ieri sera allora vuol dire che a loro sta bene così.



Cambiare ora è impossibile


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non possono passare indenni Leo ,Paolo,gazidis, Scaroni. Chi si è opposto all'esonero a dicembre è incompetente quanto il Mister e va allontanato insieme a Gattuso.



Paradossalmente a dicembre gli argomenti per un esonero non c'erano. Avevamo 10 giocatori in infermeria e nonostante tutto stavamo tendoci sul pezzo. Il problema è arrivato dopo la sosta. Forse si poteva fare qualcosa dopo la partita contro la Roma, che arrivava da prenderne 7 a Firenze e che contro di noi, come no, ha strappato un punto. Lì già si stava vedendo chiaramente che le cose non giravano per il verso giusto e stiamo parlando di due mesi e mezzo fa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Anche Calciomercato.com conferma: per Gattuso forse è davvero finita. Neanche la CL potrebbe bastare. Per la successione, Pochettino è un nome che piace a Gazidis, ma è difficile. Sarri è un profilo gradito a Maldini, mentre il sogno di Leo è Antonio Conte.*



Qualsiasi di questo almeno è un allenatore. 

Alla fine credo arriverà Sarri. Si libererà dall'esperienza negativa al Chelsea a fine anno, conosce il campionato, ed è un allenatore che insegna e fa giocare a calcio. Inoltre come stipendio è tra i più gestibili.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2019)

Quando si parla di conte in tanti/troppi pensano solo alla grinta mente conte è uno che mette bene in campo la squadra e poi, soprattutto , le sue squadre e i suoi uomini giocano bene tecnicamente azzerando o quasi gli errori tecnici.
E dopo la fiera dell'errore di ieri.....


----------



## Igniorante (25 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Anche Calciomercato.com conferma: per Gattuso forse è davvero finita. Neanche la CL potrebbe bastare. Per la successione, Pochettino è un nome che piace a Gazidis, ma è difficile. Sarri è un profilo gradito a Maldini, mentre il sogno di Leo è Antonio Conte.*



Forse 

Dai Leo, forza, portaci Conte.
E subito dopo vendi il birillo spagnolo e finisci di fare quello che volevi con la turca, a Gennaio.


----------



## luigi61 (25 Aprile 2019)

Il discorso è lunghissimo servirebbero 10 post....quindi provo a sintetizzare...
GATTUSO : INCAPACE INADEGUATO andava sostituito a inizio stagione ma forse non c'erano le condizioni
SOCIETÀ vedasi sopra, Leo , a mio parere aveva capito tutto, ma forse non era in condizioni di licenziarlo
GIOCATORI : non dimentichiamoci che in campo vanno LORO! Grandissime responsabilità anche per loro da un punto di vista mentale/caratteriale/comportamentale, da un punto di vista tecnico sono scusabili perché la maggior parte di loro sono CAPRE che brucano l'erba.
Si aspetti la fine del campionato, spero/credo che Leo abbia gia provveduto con il nuovo tecnico


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Non andó proprio così. La situazione era molto simile a quella di oggi, con Berlusconi per nulla ammaliato dal gioco alla camomilla del Barone, ma che non ebbe il coraggio di farlo fuori da subito per questioni di quieto vivere e di "immagine". Esattamente ciò che accadde con Leo e il venditore di prodotti ittici la scorsa estate. L'esonero arrivò quando non si poteva più evitare, ovvero dopo il tracollo con la Samp in casa e i sassi tirati dalla tribuna contro la panchina. A 5 dalla fine, guarda caso, quindi ci sarebbe teoricamente tempo anche ora. Peccato non ci sia un Capello in giro.
> 
> La grande differenza è che Belluccone sapeva perfettamente ciò che voleva e quale direzione dare al club, tanto da aver già bloccato Sacchi. Questi qui vagano nel buio invece, il loro sogno sarebbe stato andare in Champions con questo inetto, pur giocando un calcio orripilante, per non doversi prendere l'onere di scegliere e trovare un allenatore vero al suo posto.


Alla fattispecie di allora manca appena un Capello...


----------



## Pit96 (25 Aprile 2019)

Conti o Sarri sarebbero le scelte migliori per me (italiani, conoscono il calcio italiano, hanno già avuto grandi risultati in Italia)
Gasperini andrebbe benissimo lo stesso anche se non mi piace il modulo che usa. 

Con ognuno di questi faremmo tre passi in avanti secondo me
L'unica nota negativa è che potrebbero volere dei giocatori che in realtà non ci servono (i cosiddetti "feticci")


----------



## alcyppa (25 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Anche Calciomercato.com conferma: per Gattuso forse è davvero finita. Neanche la CL potrebbe bastare. Per la successione, Pochettino è un nome che piace a Gazidis, ma è difficile. Sarri è un profilo gradito a Maldini, mentre il sogno di Leo è Antonio Conte.*



Che l'inutile Gazidis taccia e che Maldini per il momento non rompa le scatole (visto che probabilmente dietro la permanenza di Gattuso fino ad ora c'è la sua forte intercessione).

Leo vai ed agisci che Conte tra l'altro è pure l'unico libero.


E a sto punto vai da pure da Capello in ginocchio a chiedergli se ti finisce la stagione che di Gattuso ne ho i maroni pieni.


----------



## Zenos (25 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi di questo almeno è un allenatore.
> 
> Alla fine credo arriverà Sarri. Si libererà dall'esperienza negativa al Chelsea a fine anno, conosce il campionato, ed è un allenatore che insegna e fa giocare a calcio. Inoltre come stipendio è tra i più gestibili.



Io vorrei uno tra Gasp e Sarri. Conte è quello del non si può entrare in un ristorante e ordinare caviale con €10. Ed investimenti importanti oggi non ce li possiamo permettere


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Anche Calciomercato.com conferma: per Gattuso forse è davvero finita. Neanche la CL potrebbe bastare. Per la successione, Pochettino è un nome che piace a Gazidis, ma è difficile. Sarri è un profilo gradito a Maldini, mentre il sogno di Leo è Antonio Conte.*




Una proprietà ambiziosa va oggi stesso da Conte e fa di tutto per convincerlo. Quando mai ci ricapiterà un'occasione simile? E' vero: è antipatico, gobbo e rompiballe: ma è un vincente. A me interessa questo, basta con le bandiere ed i medioman. 

Pur di non leggere pagine come la prima del corriere dello sport di oggi sarei disposto pure a fare allenare belzebù.


----------



## odasensei (25 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Anche Calciomercato.com conferma: per Gattuso forse è davvero finita. Neanche la CL potrebbe bastare. Per la successione, Pochettino è un nome che piace a Gazidis, ma è difficile. Sarri è un profilo gradito a Maldini, mentre il sogno di Leo è Antonio Conte.*



Dai prendete il Poc 
Gazidis lo inizi a stalkerare giorno e notte parlandogli del progetto Milan


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Aprile 2019)

Si vuole? Si deve! Gravissimo che non sia stato ancora esonerato dopo la vergogna di ieri.

Da prendere assolutamente Conte, il problema è che vuole tanto? Si, perchè E' un allenatore, cosa che non abbiamo da decenni. 

Garcia, Gasperini da evitare come la peste.

Sarri è l'eterno perdente.

Pochettino non mi convince con questa squadra di top player dei social che abbiamo noi


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, all'interno del Milan cresce il partito di chi vuole cambiare Gattuso al termine della stagione. Il tecnico attuale non convince per risultati, scelte tecniche e gestione. Le suggestioni sono Emery e Pochettino. Le piste più praticabili portano a Sarri, Gasperini e Garcia. Conte è il sogno di Leonardo.
> 
> Anche TMW fa gli stessi nomi.




Emery, Pochettino e co saranno roba di Saitama


----------



## mark (25 Aprile 2019)

Io continuo a preferire Gasperini, una chance gliela darei.. Ho voglio di vedere il mio Milan giocare un Calcio con la C maiuscola e questo con Conte non succede e succede in parte con Sarri.. Potrebbe fallire, ma se non fallisce (cosa molto più probabile per me) siamo a cavallo


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, all'interno del Milan cresce il partito di chi vuole cambiare Gattuso al termine della stagione. Il tecnico attuale non convince per risultati, scelte tecniche e gestione. Le suggestioni sono Emery e Pochettino. Le piste più praticabili portano a Sarri, Gasperini e Garcia. Conte è il sogno di Leonardo.
> 
> Anche TMW fa gli stessi nomi.
> 
> *Anche Calciomercato.com conferma: per Gattuso forse è davvero finita. Neanche la CL potrebbe bastare. Per la successione, Pochettino è un nome che piace a Gazidis, ma è difficile. Sarri è un profilo gradito a Maldini, mentre il sogno di Leo è Antonio Conte.*



.


----------



## Giangy (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, all'interno del Milan cresce il partito di chi vuole cambiare Gattuso al termine della stagione. Il tecnico attuale non convince per risultati, scelte tecniche e gestione. Le suggestioni sono Emery e Pochettino. Le piste più praticabili portano a Sarri, Gasperini e Garcia. Conte è il sogno di Leonardo.
> 
> Anche TMW fa gli stessi nomi.
> 
> *Anche Calciomercato.com conferma: per Gattuso forse è davvero finita. Neanche la CL potrebbe bastare. Per la successione, Pochettino è un nome che piace a Gazidis, ma è difficile. Sarri è un profilo gradito a Maldini, mentre il sogno di Leo è Antonio Conte.*



Conte rimane il mio preferito. In caso di non arrivo, punterei su Gasperini. Sarri è bravo, ma non mi convince del tutto... Rudi Garcia buon allenatore, ma mi andrebbe bene se con lui arriva da Marsiglia qualche giovane già pronto, magari come il difensore Kamara.


----------



## Prealpi (25 Aprile 2019)

Si sta solo perdendo del tempo, lo sanno anche i muri di Milanello che va esonerato subito,chiunque venga al suo posto almeno è un allenatore perciò é sempre un upgrade


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Aprile 2019)

Bisogna partire dall’idea di gioco.

Calcio tecnico, basato su scambi veloci e soprattutto movimenti senza palla, giocatori tecnici in grado di saltare l’uomo, che fanno le due fasi.
Una squadra coraggiosa, che punta ad imporre il gioco.
Se questo comporta aspettare un pó per vincere.... amen

Io voglio che la societá faccia come il Milan quando puntó su Sacchi. L’idea di gioco prima di tutto.


----------



## mabadi (25 Aprile 2019)

Io confido in Eliot. É partita dal creare una forte dirigenza e ritengo prenderà un super allenatore.


----------

